# Gnash's track video from today



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Conditions and track = Dry, dead grass, S wind @ 10mph, 600 pace length, 5 legs, 4 corners, articles on 1st, 3rd and 5th leg, no food on 1st and 3rd legs. What do y'all think? advice/comments/questions welcome.

Gnash track Feb 22 - YouTube


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks enthusiastic! I miss tracking so much.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Rob n Jane. Yes he is very enthusiastic, the problem with Gnash is "too much enthusiasm"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

my tracking conditions lately...vole tracking.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks pretty good!

On the last leg, you can see he's trying to blast through to the article. Must have been downwind of it on that leg. Nice timing on your part.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

David Winners said:


> Looks pretty good!
> 
> On the last leg, you can see he's trying to blast through to the article. Must have been downwind of it on that leg. Nice timing on your part.


Keen eye there! Yes 3rd and last legs were into the wind and I had about 40% food on the last so needed more control.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I watched the earlier video of Gnash tracking too, and I think you were creeping on him. This spatial pressure can rush the dog a bit IMHO. He handles it really well, and it may not have effected him at all. Just something I noticed. 

How does he do if you back off on the line and give him some space?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> my tracking conditions lately...vole tracking.


Karlo needs these
http://natureshues.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/072.jpg

and you tie the tracking line to a sled  Laying the track would be another story!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

David Winners said:


> I watched the earlier video of Gnash tracking too, and I think you were creeping on him. This spatial pressure can rush the dog a bit IMHO. He handles it really well, and it may not have effected him at all. Just something I noticed.
> 
> How does he do if you back off on the line and give him some space?


Good observation, answer is long! Last summer we transitioned him to use his nose and go foot step to foot step without relying on sight, so I had to be very close to ensure accuracy plus I had to see the baited footstep to tap the line so he got conditioned that tap means food/reward (now I can control his speed with a tap on an empty step if he is hustling, he thinks there is food so starts to check it in detail hence slows down). His natural desire to rush is from a different kind of pressure. 

Now he is relatively accurate, a few tracks ago I reeled him out to spec distance (33 foot) on 2 legs and he settled in nicely and was accurate to within a foot step so I know it is working. It is difficult to change training styles on a 4yr old dog but it is working and if we get a 50% or more improvement I would call it success


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And don't forget the fire ant challenge you had with bait.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I call it a success right now. The difference in the two videos shows that the training is working. I don't do much FST, so my observations are general in nature and I mean nothing negative by them. I like the progression in training and focus in the dog. 

Changing the rules on a highly trained dog, and the dog shifting gears successfully is a testament to the quality of the dog and your relationship. It's not an easy thing for some dogs to handle. I don't see stress in him at all, and there is often fallout from switching things up.

Good job both of you!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> And don't forget the fire ant challenge you had with bait.


The critters are sleeping, don't wake em up! We have to work with them from May till Sep, shudder


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup, but if it pops up into the mid-upper 60s the little monsters will come out for an afternoon stroll....like last Thursday. :crazy: 

Thanks for sharing the video Packen, enjoyed watching it, watched it all the way through and learned by reading the comments here as well. 




onyx'girl said:


> And don't forget the fire ant challenge you had with bait.


----------

